# Angelei in Portugal



## Ingär (20. Juni 2010)

Da ich hier noch nix über Angeln in Portugal gefunden hab, dacht ich, ich stell mal ein paar Bilder ein. 
Ich wohn an der Algarve und angle eigentlich hauptsächlich an der Westküste von den Klippen, aber seit zwei Jahren hab ich mir auch regelmässiges Schwarzbarsch-Fischen am Stausee (Barragem da Bravura) angewöhnt.

Leider hab ich erst seit kurzem ne Digicam, deshalb hab ich die meisten Bilder nur auf Papier.

Das erste Bild zeigt mich mit einem schönen Safia, auf dem 2. ein Peixe Porco, Drückerfisch, auf dem 3. ein schöner Makrelenfang vom letzten Jahr, allerdings nach dem Räuchern. Auf dem 4. ein paar Schwarzbarsche die´s letzte Woche zum Abendessen gab.


----------



## Jose (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*



Ingär schrieb:


> Da ich hier noch nix über Angeln in Portugal gefunden hab...



na, da hast du nicht richtig geguckt:


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=25918
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=91551


----------



## Filipecardoso (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*

Ola' Pessoal#h

Ganz frisch aus meine Tagebuch...

http://www.pescadesportiva-pt.net/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=7764#p88780

Hi Jose'!...Wan besuchst du mich???

FC(Nolte)


----------



## Sargo (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*

Hallo Ingär,

freut mich, Deine Bilder zu sehen !

Wo ist denn der Stausee zum Schwarzbarsche angeln ?


Grüße

Jens / Sargo  :q


----------



## Jose (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*



Sargo schrieb:


> ...Wo ist denn der Stausee zum Schwarzbarsche angeln ?



Jens, solltest du als 'salemianer' eigentlich wissen 
hier bitte: http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...9861,-8.694649&spn=0.099418,0.154324&t=h&z=13


@ filipe, todavia falta do dinheiro...
schöne doraden hast du da, parabens!


----------



## Filipecardoso (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*

Hi Jose'#h

Warte bis das Wetter es mir erlaubt auf die Grösse zu fischen|bigeyes

Zu zeit ist bei uns ein Wind die alles kaputt macht an bestimten Spots,wan es weck ist dan...Komen die Grössen dran|supergri|supergri

Psinheiro e' tambem o meu problema zu zeit |supergri

FC


----------



## Ingär (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*

Ja, da hab ich wohl nicht richtig gekuckt...

Iss ja schön, dass hier noch n paar aus Portugal sind! Wo lebt Ihr denn?

Gruß vom Bravura, Ingär


----------



## Filipecardoso (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*



Ingär schrieb:


> Ja, da hab ich wohl nicht richtig gekuckt...
> 
> Iss ja schön, dass hier noch n paar aus Portugal sind! Wo lebt Ihr denn?
> 
> Gruß vom Bravura, Ingär



Ich lebe in Pinhal Novo/Setubal nahe Lissabon.

FC


----------



## Jose (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*



Ingär schrieb:


> ...Iss ja schön, dass hier noch n paar aus Portugal sind! Wo lebt Ihr denn?



lass dich von meinem nick nicht täuschen, bin kein portugiese und wohne in bonn. 
hab aber ein paar jahre in deiner gegend gewohnt (und gearbeitet)


----------



## Jose (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*

@ Ingär, e mais nada?


----------



## Bassattack (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*

@Ingär ,schöne (Sargos) und (Pez luna) aber ich denke wenn du in Portugal schon einige Zeit Lebst oder wohnst ,dann müsstest du auch wissen das es in Portugal VERBOTEN (Captura y Suelta) ist Schwarzbarsche zu entnehmen inklusiv Rio Tajo und anliegenden Stauseen für mich ein No go ,finde es sehr schade das sich Turisten nicht daran halten werend Einheimische sich strickt daran halten,um somit ein langjähriges ergebniss an Fischreichtum zu erhalten besonders der Black Bass#d#d|gr:


----------



## Jose (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*



Bassattack schrieb:


> ... in Portugal VERBOTEN (Captura y Suelta) ist Schwarzbarsche zu entnehmen i...



ist mir auch unbekannt. gib mal mehr info, filipe: sag mal was!


----------



## Filipecardoso (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*

Ist nicht verboten,man darf welche mitnehmen,sol aber nicht ubertreiben den es werd nicht gern gesehen.
Es ist der Fisch number one in ssüsswasser für uns sportfischer
und in der regel man hält sich daran.
Wir haben aber hier richtige fanatiker die bei anblick dieses fotos
umfallen werden vor wut.:q

FC


----------



## Bassattack (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*

Man darf in Portugal keine Schwarzbarsche entnehmen  
Ich bin mitglied in Club Bass Valencia und wir Fischen schon seit 3 Jahren mehrmals zusammen mit den Portugisischen Club(APPA),
ASSOCIACAO PORTUGUESA DE PESCA DO ACHIGA E DEFENSA DA NATUREZA, Es gilt in ganz Portugal (Captura y Suelta) nicht nur für turisten sondern auch für Einheimische,also soviel zu man darf ein Paar Schwarzbarsche entnehmen 
Ich finde es schade das sich einige "Angler" nicht daran halten ich hoffe das (APPA)besser darauf achtet das Turisten keine Barsche entnehmen .

@Ingär wenn ich so junge schwarzbarsche sehe teillweisse 17cm-20cm-33cm  ,dann tut mir sowas im Herzen weh ,zumal du ja Deutscher bist und kennst hir in Deutschland auch mindestmasse und im Ausland nicht beachtet werden ,ich hoffe von eurer sorte gibt es nicht viele.

#d#d#d#q


----------



## Filipecardoso (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*

@bassatack

Das ist was der APPA gern hätte,aber kein gezetz, es gilten andere interesse in Portugal als die von APPA...Recht oder nicht
man darf Barsche mitnehmen,man wollte sogar oder ist noch in planung der barsch aus unssere gewässer verschwinden zu lassen weil er ein fremde ist und unssere eineimische fische schadet so wie der Zander und der Esox.

Man darf#:

FC


----------



## Jose (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*



Bassattack schrieb:


> ...Ich bin mitglied in Club Bass Valencia...
> ...ich hoffe von eurer sorte gibt es nicht viele.
> 
> #d#d#d#q



sorry, solche wie dich sehen wir hier auch nicht gerne.
ich weiß gar nicht, was für einen unportugiesischen zungenschlag du hier rein bringst.

und steck dir deine gespreizte 'dienstmarke' sonst wohin. 
es ist einfach falsch, was du behauptest, ein bißchen gurgeln nach "pesca de achiga em portugal" könnte dir aufhelfen. dein CBV  und die APPA sind (schein)heilige interessenvereine.

mindestmaß ist im übrigen 20cm. und jetzt bitte butter an die schwarzbarsche!

olha a minha cara de preocupado


----------



## Bassattack (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*




Jose schrieb:


> sorry,





Jose schrieb:


> solche wie dich sehen wir hier auch nicht gerne.
> ich weiß gar nicht, was für einen unportugiesischen zungenschlag du hier rein bringst.
> 
> und steck dir deine gespreizte 'dienstmarke' sonst wohin.
> ...



Hallo Jose ,
die einziegen scheinheiligen Interessenvereine seit ihr ,denn eure interessen liegen nur darin sich den hunger zu stillen und mehr nicht, werend die APPA ,sich um ein Bass Club handelt der für die Natur was tut ,die APPA organiesiert 3 mal im Jahr treffen um  bestimmte Abschniette am rio Tajo und herumligende stauseen zum reinigen  vom Mühll,und so falsch liegen die Interessen nicht ,denn dank solche Leute fängt ihr auch noch eure schwarzbarsche also erst mal gut überlegen , |kopfkrat Und zu deinen beleidigungen sag ich nichts#d ich möchte mich auf so ein Niveau möchte ich mich nicht herablasssen.


Das mindestmass liegt bei 25cm und nicht bei 20cm.#d#d#d

Und das die Portugisen die Schwarzbarsche und Zander ,eingefürten Arten los werden möchte stimmt ,aber nicht in den herumliegenden stauseen sondern im rio Tajo ,vor knapp 8 Jahren wahren nur Karpfen,Rotaugen ,Lauben ,Meeräschen im Delta ,fast nur Weissfische heimisch ,seit Jahren werden des öffteren Welse ,Zander und  Schwarzbarsche gefangen und nehmen rasend an menge zu ,dieses Jahr wurde nach Studie auch herausgefunden das sich der Sonnebarsch gross verbreitet hat,soviel zu bestimmte arten ausrotten.

Ich denke ihr vertretet nur eure interrresen und die schadet der Natur und ein langjähriges ergebniss an Fischreichtum.

Hochachtungsvoll Bassattack


----------



## Jose (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Das mindestmass liegt bei 25cm und nicht bei 20cm.#d#d#d
> 
> ... Hochachtungsvoll Bassattack



geschenkt, tu lieber 'butter bei die schwarzbarsche', will sagen, ich will  von dir nen link sehen, wo dein angebliches mindestmaß und vor allem dein 'ganzjährig' verboten bestätigt wird, ich find nur 
Tamanho mínimo de captura - 20
Período de pesca - 1 de Junho a 14 de  Março.

müsste also nach nov 2009 geändert worden sein, für dich den link http://pescaaguadoce.blogspot.com/2009/11/peixes-agua-doce-achiga.html

jetzt will ich aber was konkretes lesen (keine klubregeln)!


ps: zum thema 'niveau': wer einem ganz frischen ABler ein "ich hoffe von eurer sorte gibt es nicht viele." an den kopf wirft riskiert schon, auch selber mal getroffen zu werden.


----------



## Filipecardoso (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Hallo Jose ,
> die einziegen scheinheiligen Interessenvereine seit ihr ,denn eure interessen liegen nur darin sich den hunger zu stillen und mehr nicht, werend die APPA ,sich um ein Bass Club handelt der für die Natur was tut ,die APPA organiesiert 3 mal im Jahr treffen um  bestimmte Abschniette am rio Tajo und herumligende stauseen zum reinigen  vom Mühll,und so falsch liegen die Interessen nicht ,denn dank solche Leute fängt ihr auch noch eure schwarzbarsche also erst mal gut überlegen , |kopfkrat Und zu deinen beleidigungen sag ich nichts#d ich möchte mich auf so ein Niveau möchte ich mich nicht herablasssen.
> 
> 
> ...




Bassatack es ist schon das du mir zustimst aber es ist nicht nötig,ich bin portugiese und kenne voll die gezetze in mein Land und vielles mehr,angle auch selbst Barsche und habe tausende von bekante die es tun,catch and realease ist eine schöne sache nicht dagegen aber es giebt auch was anderes in Leben und solange man die natur respektiert und nicht ausbeutet ist ja alles in ordnung,ich grille ganz gern ein Schwartzbarsch und esses mit genuss und ruhiges gewisse den ich nehme nur was ich brauche und zwar gantz selten den ich habe noch den Atlantik vor der Tür volle fische die ich auch respektiere und fische ohne mindestmass zurück setze
der APPA ist sehr umstriten bei uns den sie sind etwas radical
und mit ein grösses ego im intergrund...Übrigens der Schwartz barsch und co wollte man irradieren in ganz Portugal und nicht nur in den Tejo/Tajo man hat aber dagegen rebeliert und die sache ist in Standby und ich hofes das es so bleibt.
Noch was ich kenne viele Angler egal op in salzwasser oder süss,die besten so zu sagen ohne "  " und auch velches wie dich die an der praktik meistens versagen aber riesen sprüche in Net von sich geben.

Lerne erst Portugal kennen bevor von seine gezetze und bräuche  davon sprechst den es giebt welche  bräuche (bezüglich schwartzbarsch)die solche wie du(keine beleidigung) ins wansin treiben werden...Schon davon gehört
das in manche orte bei bestimte Festen in Portugal der Schwartzbarsch als Hauptgericht serviert werd und wiele restaurants davon leben???...Nicht???...Tja es ist nicht freuliches aber es ist nun mal so.

Hochachtungsvoll

FC


----------



## Bassattack (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*

@Filipecardoso, ich versteh deine position voll und ganz,aber ich denke das du mir recht gibst das die Schwarzbarsche auf den Fotos von Ingär eine schande ist , und sowas unterbunden werden muss ,wenn du aus ganzer leidenschaft schwarzbarschangler bist und in ein Barsch club mittglied  ,und nicht nur den Barsch fangst sondern studierst  dann würdest du mich verstehen und glaub mir alleine in Club Bassclub Valencia sind wir 150 mittglieder und APPA besitzt 360 mittglieder ich kenn viele Schwarzbarsch Angler und jeder würde mein Recht vertreten,und die mittglieder von APPA kenn ich alle Persönlich und kennen die rechte und Gesetze besser als mancher Hobby Barschangler.

@Jose der satz der passt ja Catch & Geniess
In Deutschland würde man ganz anders über diesen Themaa reden ob es gut ist solche jungen Barsche zu entnehmen . #d

(Aumento da talha mínima legal de pesca de black bass  aos 25 cm medidos , Itália e Portugal, em primeiro lugar Espanha, onde o nível é muito alto normas do 2010)


----------



## Jose (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*



Bassattack schrieb:


> ...wenn du aus ganzer leidenschaft schwarzbarschangler bist und in ein Barsch club mittglied  ,und nicht nur den Barsch fangst sondern studierst  dann würdest du mich verstehen und glaub mir alleine in Club Bassclub Valencia sind wir 150 mittglieder und APPA besitzt 360 mittglieder ich kenn viele Schwarzbarsch Angler und jeder würde mein Recht vertreten,und die mittglieder von APPA kenn ich alle Persönlich und kennen die rechte und Gesetze besser als mancher Hobby Barschangler.


kann ja deine leidenschaft verstehen, dass die dich aber verleitet, falsche behauptungen aufzustellen ("...Man darf in Portugal keine Schwarzbarsche entnehmen...") und andere angler anzumachen kann ich nicht verstehen.



> @Jose der satz der passt ja Catch & Geniess
> In Deutschland würde man ganz anders über diesen Themaa reden ob es gut ist solche jungen Barsche zu entnehmen . #d


auch ein grund weshalb ich portugal liebe, man geht da eher fischen also sinnlose C&R-streitereien zu veranstalten.
die willst du doch hier nicht etwa anfangen?



> (Aumento da talha mínima legal de pesca de black bass  aos 25 cm medidos , Itália e Portugal, em primeiro lugar Espanha, onde o nível é muito alto normas do 2010)


ja danke für die info, wenn du jetzt noch die güte hättest die nachlesbare quelle zu benennen?
nur noch mal nebenbei, wieso sollte ein mindestmaß für nicht zu entnehmende fische festgelegt werden?
ist zwar heiß im süden, so heiß aber wieder auch nicht...

also sei so gut und klär uns *fundiert* auf (bitte kein klub-material), will ja keine gesetze verletzen.


----------



## Filipecardoso (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*

@bassatack


@Jose der satz der passt ja Catch & Geniess
In Deutschland würde man ganz anders über diesen Themaa reden ob es gut  ist solche jungen Barsche zu entnehmen . #d

Glaub mir,in Portugal weiss man auch wie man mit fisch umgeht
wir sind keine unterwäldler,besuche Portugal(nicht nur für eine Woche) und du werdst meine worte verstehen

Ich verstehe auch deine position aber es kommt immer drauf an wie man es andere rühberbringt...Ingär hat ein paar Barsche erlegt...Ok aber das macht er nicht jeden Tag,das schlimmer ist der komerzielle Mafia die es in Portugal giebt und 
in der schonzeit die Alte fische regelrecht abschlachtet während sie die neste verteidigen und du weisst ja wie die Alte barsche sein nest werteidigt,bis zum tode,und das nutzen viele aus und "jagen sie mit tauchgewehre" in den Seen
Alqueva(der grösste von Europa) und Santa Clara werden jedes Jahr tausende von 3 4 und 5 kg fische erledigt während der leich und man bleibt doch immer noch ziemlich passiv,der Wut ist gröss bei manchen aber ...Es ist noch komplizierte als es ausihet,die Strafen bei uns sind so hoch wie nergendwoh in Europa oder sogar der Welt aber es nutzt nicht der barsch ist nun mal ein tolle fisch und jeder will sie haben,manche aus sportliche gründe und andere auf den tisch,der kann eine echt leid tun...
Ein Freund won mir(Polizest)hat wor ein paar Tage 7 barsche gefangen,zwei davon haten 1,8 kg ein andere auch zwei und eine davon 2.2 kg (Fotos kan ich zeigen oder man kann sie sehen in unssere Forum www.pescadesportiva.pt-net   eine von den beide hat sie mitgenohmen#d der andere hat sie befreit...Tja es ist nun mal so.

Ps:Es ist viell schlliemer die grössen zu töten als die kleinere,logisch ne.

Hochachtungsvoll

FC


----------



## Jose (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*

und nu?
haaalllo bassatack!
hallo!???!

aus'm fenster gefallen, zu weit rausgelehnt?

oder zu weit weit weg vom AB auf schwarzbarsch-rettungsaktion..


( o, mas simple: no tiene huevos?)


----------



## Ingär (9. August 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*

Soll ich auch nochmal was sagen? Mach ich. 
Eigentlich ist mir sowas ja viel zu dumm. Es gibt Leute, die ham anscheinend nix anderes zu tun, als in Foren rum zu meckern. 

Ich geb zu, die Bärschlein auf dem Bild waren etwas klein. Allerdings gibt es die in so wahnsinnigen Mengen hier, dass ich nicht mal ansatzweise ein schlechtes Gewissen habe, Fische in der Größe zu essen.
Ausserdem bin auch ich bisher von einem Mindestmaß von 20cm ausgegangen und hab kleinere auch im zurück gesetzt.

So, genug rum gequatscht, ich geh jetzt lieber angeln. #h


----------



## Pescador (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Angelei in Portugal*

Habe diesen Thread erst jetzt gefunden, daher meine verspätete Stellungnahme dazu.


Bassattack schrieb:


> ...und *APPA besitzt 360 mittglieder* ich kenn viele Schwarzbarsch Angler und jeder würde mein Recht vertreten,und *die mittglieder von APPA kenn ich alle Persönlich* und kennen die rechte und Gesetze besser als mancher Hobby Barschangler...


Alle Achtung Bassattack,hast einen großen Bekanntenkreis... |bigeyes

Nochmal zu den Entnahme- u. Schonmaßbestimmungen:
Natürlich dürfen Achigã (ausschließlich 14.03. - 16.05.) entnommen werden, und Schonmaß ist nach wie vor 20 cm.

Quelle:
CALENDÁRIO DE PESCA von der Behörde Autoridade Florestal Nacional

Und, ob es sinnvoll ist, das Schonmaß bei 20 cm anzusetzen, ist sicher diskussionswürdig.
Das Vorhaben, den Forellenbarsch wegen seiner Eigenschaft als Neozoon aus portugals Binnengewässern wieder los zu werden halte ich für absolut illusorisch, da unmöglich...


----------

